# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل درثبت نام در دانشگاه آزاد

## AM24

سلام دوستان من قبل از این که تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبول شم یه رشته بدون کنکور رو انتخاب کردم و قبول شدم(منظورم جا داشت)حالا وقتی میرم برای ثبت نام جدید الوردها وقتی کدملی رو میزنم همون رشته رو میاره برای تکمیل اطلاعات.سوالم اینه که بس کی این رشته جدیدم رو میتونم تکمیل اطلاعات کنم؟؟؟
خواهشا جواب بدید از استرس دارم میمیرم

----------


## AM24

دوستان یعنی چون من بدون کنکور زدم نمیتونم برم این رشته.
اینم بگم که چون تکمیل اطلاعات نکردم برا بدون کنکور کد دانشجویی ندارم.

----------


## AM24

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## masudr

> کسی نیست جواب بده


بهترین کار مدارکتو بردار حضوری برو دانشگاه ثبت نام کن

----------


## علی پاتر

دوستان کمک
آزاد امسال یا سراسری 95؟؟نیاز ب کمک خالصانه شما
رف اسپم:نمیدونم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (1):

----------

